# Ariens EZR 1542 need wiring diagram



## tonyp884 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I was given an Airens EZR 1542 mower. The previous owner could not get it to start. It had a new battery & a starter solenoid still in the box.
I*think* I have the solenoid installed properly. There were two small black wires with spade terminals that connected to the new solenoid. The positive feed from the battery, the red cable going to the starter, and a small red wire going to the wiring harness. There is no power going to the ignition switch. 
Next to the starter solenoid are two identical relays.
The old solenoid was not included, wires are just hanging loose. Seems he could not get it to turn over, started buying parts, then forgot how to wire it all back up.
Is there awiring diagram available on the net? I'd REALLY appreciate some guidance!

thanks,
tony


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Wiring Diagram*

You can find this info online.

Here you go, hope this helps.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=58648&stc=1&d=1209344091
EZR1542_Wiring.pdf


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## Tractor62 (Oct 7, 2008)

Is the wiring diagram for the EZR1540 any different than the EZR 1542?


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

make sure the magneto isn't grounded when you turn the key. try unplugging the magneto ground wire then start.


----------

